# Swansea-Guernsey Ships 1950s



## Rob Grove (Feb 28, 2017)

I am researching my late father, Charles Grove from Swansea, who served on a number of ships in the 1950s which sailed from/to Swansea/Guernsey. I do not have his seaman's discharge book for this period so would be very appreciative of any information anyone might have regarding names of ships and the type of cargo delivered on this route. Even better, the faint hope that some one might have known him.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

There is a thread on this site about the Dorey's fleet (27 October 2008)
that might give you some clues


----------



## Rob Grove (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion. Will look into this.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Rob Grove said:


> I am researching my late father, Charles Grove from Swansea, who served on a number of ships in the 1950s which sailed from/to Swansea/Guernsey. I do not have his seaman's discharge book for this period so would be very appreciative of any information anyone might have regarding names of ships and the type of cargo delivered on this route. Even better, the faint hope that some one might have known him.


Hello and welcome,
Could you give us your dads full name, date and place of birth and if possible his Discharge A Number. He may have a form CRS 10 which will answer some of the questions you asked.

Is this him?
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C8459679


----------



## Rob Grove (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello Roger,
My father's full name was Charles Grove, born 23/10/1914 in Swansea, Discharge A No. R.80422.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
This seems to be the correct person.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C9717630

The records in the BT391 series relate to the invasion of Europe, in 1944 until the wars end. 
You do need to look at this record although on the face of it it is before the time you are interested in.
He appears to have no standard seaman's pouch. Many were destroyed in the 1950's.
What you really need is his form CRS10. This should tell you all the ships he sailed on together with dates and places of engagement and discharge. If any where it should be here.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C10990637 

if not here http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C10988926

You cannot view these records on line.
These records are stored alphabetically in blocks of sixty names. Your best bet, due to security issues, is to visit Kew yourself.
If you need any pointers about visiting the National Archive, just shout.



regards
Roger


----------



## Rob Grove (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks very much for taking the time and interest to track down information relating to my father.
I have his seaman's record books over the periods 1930 to July 1944, 1959 to 1973 and 1973 to 1979, when he retired. I am missing his record book from late 1944 to 1959 and this was my main cause for research. From what I remember, he did a lot of work in the 1950s on what he called 'the Guernsey ships', although, obviously, I don't know which ones he sailed on or the nature of the work he carried out on them.


----------



## Rob Grove (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi David,

Dorey's fleet 27 Oct 2008.
Couldn't find this thread on the forum. Any help suggestions?


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Click on Search forum.
type in Dorey
and it will come up about 7th from top with a smiley face next to it
hope this will help


----------



## father john (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Rob, I lived in Guernsey during the 1950's and 60's. If you google Onesimus Dorey & Sons you will find all the information that you are looking for, this company ran a fleet of colliers from Swansea to St Sampson's harbour, Guernsey, and the coal was mainly used by the local Gasworks. You will find photos, names and details of all of Dorey's ships plus more. The ships were all named after bays in Guernsey, such as Portelet, Havelet, Perelle, Belgrave, Belvedere, Fermain, etc. Good luck, John.


----------



## Rob Grove (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello John. 
Thank you so much for your information, much appreciated.


----------

